# some doggie pics



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

hi i hope you dont mind me posting these here, i thought id like to share some pics of familly doggies

this is my old timmer dog sabre 15yrs and zeus at 10weeks








zeus now at 10months









this is my boyf brothers pup jake he is a pure staffy









this is oliver an English bull terrier my boyf other brothers dog









and finnally this is tessa an English bull x staffy my boyf perents dog that we lost a few months back


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cute. That reminds me. I haven't taken pics of my dogs yet.:sarcastic:


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, sazzy! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Saz, I think I'm going to have to dog-nap Zeus -he's so lovely


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I bet you are going to have fun when zues gets full size....lol, he is gonna be huge.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

they are lovely dogs you have there.
Zeus is georgous.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Tidy Dogs Sheff.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

here are some of my dogs as well. not trying to be a thread hogger. just wanted to share! enjoy!

bri

the daschund is my husbands dog and her name is evil spawn...no jk. its lady. the pekingese is mine and her name is usaqo. pronounced "oo-SAH-koh"


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

heres my labbie,


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

aww guys u have lovelly looking doggies! if anyone wants to post anymore that would be cool!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

sazzy said:


> aww guys u have lovelly looking doggies! if anyone wants to post anymore that would be cool!


I'll search for the pics of my dogs. They're posted in this section but I forgot where they were. :?

Edit: Right. They were found in page 5.
Here they are.:thumbsup:
*Miniature Pinscher*
(Unfortunately, the pics show the same 2 dogs. Others have not been taken a pic before they were given away.)
Note: Both are males.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

ah what lil cuties blue  
i have only ever seen the black and tan varity, what do u call them?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Blue, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

sazzy said:


> ah what lil cuties blue
> i have only ever seen the black and tan varity, what do u call them?


Red variety as the vet calls them. I have 3 female pins here. Those on the pic were given away.:sob: One female looks barely like a pin. More like a chihuahua.:squint:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm giving you, guys, a spank for not posting any more dog pics.:frustrated: :wink2:
Dlil, if I know you, you love dogs. So where are your pics?:brow: Or cats will appear to make you a pain in the neck. :twisted: 

Here's my female miniature pincher. Her father is also the father of my other pincher. They are step-sisters. Will try to take a pic of her step-sister and the mother.:mrgreen: Don't laugh. It's my youngest sister who gave the name: Snickers.:blink: A chocolate bar.:dunno:
It's also a red variety measuring only about 12 inches.


----------



## Claude (Oct 17, 2006)

Very lovely dogs everybody.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

My cat is as big as blue's dog does that count?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW - that cat is bigger than your kitchen unit!! :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

my dogs are better


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Is your dog the one in your avatar Matt? 

If so, it's very nice - although I wouldn't go as far as to say it's better than anyone else's :roll:


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

thats joey when he was a puppy(which was almost 3 yrs ago).
and the ITS BETTER was a joke


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL kate, actually our kitchen is lower than our dinning room where the picture was taken  but yeah he is huge weights almost 30lbs. :shock:


kateyoup said:


> WOW - that cat is bigger than your kitchen unit!! :lol:


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

your cat looks a handful Lauri lol great picture


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lauri said:


> My cat is as big as blue's dog does that count?


But it's a cat, not a dog.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

So :?


Blue said:


> Lauri said:
> 
> 
> > My cat is as big as blue's dog does that count?
> ...


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

My muts Morris he's a Tri Collie, and Rio she's a thing !!!


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Gerald, what exactly is that? And is it yours?


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

It's hideous. I would hit it with my car if I could.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

She was not asking to describe it. She is asking what exactly is that animal. Neither have I seen that animal.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Albino Raccoon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

herefishy said:


> Albino Raccoon.


:shock2: :shock2:
I didn't know there is an albino morph of raccoons. Cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Albino raccoons are rare animals


----------



## Claude (Oct 17, 2006)

My **** is cooler, he serves drinks to my friends for me!









I'll post some pics of my dogs tommorow


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Claude said:


> My **** is cooler, he serves drinks to my friends for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! :bluelaugh:

Good pic! :wink:


----------



## Claude (Oct 17, 2006)

This is Bernard the Rot, Hound, Mix:









This is Hercules, Siberian Husky German Sheperd Mix:


----------



## Fishflat (Jan 19, 2007)

there all very cute i've got a standard poodle


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

What gorgeous dogs!!! 

We got our first shelter dog back in October, she's an Amercian Bulldog...about 1 year old...

...she joins the rest of the pack, my mini-dachsie, also 1 year old...and my two senior citizens...a 14 year old corgi and a 10 year old retriever...


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Rue said:


> What gorgeous dogs!!!
> 
> We got our first shelter dog back in October, she's an Amercian Bulldog...about 1 year old...
> 
> ...she joins the rest of the pack, my mini-dachsie, also 1 year old...and my two senior citizens...a 14 year old corgi and a 10 year old retriever...


A golden retriever or a labrador?......


----------



## Fishflat (Jan 19, 2007)

all these dogs are really cool. Who old are your dogs? Mine is 1 turning 2. But mind me she's already fully grown. Not much of a puppy any more :lol:


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

flatcam1 said:


> Rue said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous dogs!!!
> ...


...neither! He's a Curly-coat!!!


----------

